# I need some roller eyes put on ....who can do it?



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

I GOT TWO STANDUP RODS THAT I NEED REGULAR EYES CHANGED OUT TO ROLLERS ON THE STRIPPER AND THE TIP.....WHO WANTS TO HELP ME OUT? THANKS:thumbsup:
8504181132----JAKE


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

jake, try ron trine at goin' fishin' on lillian hwy...the only rod repair guy we use...477-1144...


----------



## jigmaster500 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd suggest going to a tackle shop. Roller guides can be a real pain!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks guys.....going to try gone fish'n....see what he says


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

Dropped of rod for repair at The Rod Shop in Orange Beach. $15, and will be ready in a few days. Entire eye had to be replaced. Why don't rod manufactures just make the entire eye out of stainless steel?? Those inner graphite rings break, crack, and chip, leaving a sharp edge. Oh well, $15 bucks ain't bad for your favorite rod to be fixed right. thanks for everyones input.


----------

